# Very needy and clingy rescue



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He sounds like a sweetheart. Insecure, but sweet! 

What you describe sounds right overall. But how do you mean "reprimand"? Since he's insecure to start with, I'd be careful with doing too much of that. You may be better off with just a sound of disapproval like "Ack!" or "ah!" to mark the behavior you want to discourage, and then "yes!" when he starts doing what you want. You dont want to over comfort him and support the neediness, but you don't want him to think he's unwelcome when he comes for affection. It's a tough one to balance! But it sounds like you've thought this through. 

There are some pro trainers on here, and I hope some of them will chime in. hope you'll post some pictures of your menagerie. And welcome to GRF!


----------



## Barkley's Slave (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you Outwest. He is a lovely boy, never thought of him being insecure, but maybe you are right! 

When I say repremand, its usually Barkley...No or hey! I will admit that the first couple times he did the air bite (before I realized it was just an air snap) I did grab him by the collar and take him outside telling him he was a nauughty boy. Here are pics of the "kids"


----------

